# Homemade Rock Tunnel



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

Today I was working on a rock structure that was intended to be a hiding place for my Betta's five-gallon tank. It ended up being more of an arch than a tunnel or cave, but that's fine with me.

What I'm curious about is whether or not the structure is safe to put in my Betta's tank. It is composed of hot glue, and those really smooth rocks you can buy at stores. I have it sitting in a sink full of water right now, just to get any loose glue particles of rock pieces off. Here is a photo of the arch-like thing:


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i think it would be. as long as the rocks are washed really well


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

you've actually inspired me to make my own pics well be coming.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! I found a rock outside of O'Charly's, so, I use that in Lucky's tank. ( :


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

this is mine
yay random colors

EDIT:it just fell apart in the sink for the 2nd time. i give up.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hot glue doesn't hold up well under water over time. It may work for the short term and even if it did break with a fish under it odds are with rocks that small with a structure like that they'd be fine.

So basically it'll probably break down someday, but it should be fine for the tank.


----------



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

> Hot glue doesn't hold up well under water over time. It may work for the short term and even if it did break with a fish under it odds are with rocks that small with a structure like that they'd be fine.
> 
> So basically it'll probably break down someday, but it should be fine for the tank.


Actually, as soon as I read that I walked into the bathroom to find that the arch had fallen apart. Are there any better substances that will hold the rocks together?


----------



## Gibbons (Mar 31, 2010)

Aquarium safe silicone would work. It's like $7 for a 10 oz. tube which would be more than enough.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Would hot glue work if I'm just using a little bit to glue a small plant to a rock?


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

Can ya use the putty that marine aquariest use to attach live rock together. I used to use it in my nano and pico tanks with no issues. It comes in a tube and ya knead it together till it becomes grey and then attach. Binds really well.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you talking about aquarium sealant/silicone?


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

No. I will look for a link of what i am talking about. But basically it is a putty that hardens like stone.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3771+3961&pcatid=3961


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

I see. Thanks, I'll have to look around for it.


----------

